# why is stool first solid than loose/watery ?



## hasenfuss

This is just another evening with diarrhia .No frequent trips but just sitting there for 30 minutes to just get the stool out and of course the usual cramping. What I don't understand is, why is my stool coming out first normal (sausage like ) and than looser and looser. This happens most of the time. Is this very typical for IBS that stool comes out normal and than gets looser or even watery towards the end ? Every time the diarrhia and the pain starts the anxiety about colon cancer starts too. It' just crazy ! I saw my psych nurse today ( she deals with people who have chronic illnesses) . She said that colon cancer doesn't come and go and it would get worse over time. I thought I might mention that since a lot of people on that board (including me) have a colon cancer phobia. Did anybody else hear from there doctor or nurse that colon cancer gets worse over time ?


----------



## Kathleen M.

Normal stool getting looser as it goes on (either later BM's or sometimes even in the same BM) is a really normal IBS symptom. Very common. Not a sign of anything else at all.Stool enters the colon as a liquid. You need it to be a liquid to get nutrition out of it. You dump extra water into the GI tract at the start of the process to make sure all the food gets liquified.The only way the stool gets solid is it takes some time to get some of the water out of the stool to the point it is packed tight enough to be solid. If your timing is just a little bit off, just a wee bit, the first part of the stool was at the end of the road long enough to have just the exact right amount of water removed. But some is getting there a bit fast and doesn't finish up completely and totally perfectly.You do not need every stool to be perfect, and even people without IBS will occasionally have a stool that is a bit on the loose side if they eat too many foods that hold water in the stool.


----------



## Whimpurr

Thank you for posting this!! I have this often!


----------



## Akn1965

I have also the same problem.

Thanks for posting.


----------

